# Sirius A La Carte Package



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

I am looking to see if anyone has the Sirius A La Carte Package. I am looking at getting it. The question I have is that it says "In addition to the 50 channels* you choose, you'll also get several news and special interest channels — including BBC World Service, NPR Talk and The Catholic Channel — at no extra cost." . Does anyone know what all the free channels are? It does not say it anywhere on their site.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have ala carte. I don't know about the free channels, but if you want to choose talk-only channels to avoid the music royalty fee, forget it. They add the fee no matter what channels you choose, not because you _do_ have music channels, but because you _could_ have music channels.


----------



## berry79 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have this package as well. I don't remember seeing BBC when I scroll through but, it might be there.


----------

